# Google Group for SE EXAM Vertical/Lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr



## godspell (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


----------



## bonniferous (Nov 3, 2021)

I'd love to join! [email protected]


----------



## aasham7 (Nov 20, 2021)

i'd love to join. [email protected]


----------



## babyface (Nov 21, 2021)

I’d love to join too. [email protected]gmail.com


----------



## chtaylor08 (Dec 1, 2021)

I would also like to join! [email protected]


----------



## chtaylor08 (Dec 1, 2021)

I would also like to join! [email protected]


----------



## EngL (Dec 1, 2021)

I would like to join [email protected]


----------



## melonzai (Dec 1, 2021)

I would like to join - [email protected]


----------



## sachin1983 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'd like to join too - [email protected]


----------



## ardoza (Dec 3, 2021)

I would like to join [email protected]


----------



## NMB (Dec 4, 2021)

I'd like to join! [email protected]


----------



## Neeye (Dec 5, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## ardoza (Dec 5, 2021)

Did anyone get added? I still haven’t been addd to the group.


----------



## ardoza (Dec 11, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## Jhrensse (Dec 12, 2021)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


[email protected]


----------



## Jhrensse (Dec 12, 2021)

Jhrensse said:


> [email protected]


----------



## T6-6061 (Dec 13, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## aman (Dec 14, 2021)

please add me [email protected]


----------



## cherubys (Dec 14, 2021)

I would like to join [email protected]


----------



## sachin1983 (Dec 15, 2021)

Is anyone else still waiting to be added to the group?


----------



## inam2902 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'd like to join [email protected]


----------



## ardoza (Dec 15, 2021)

sachin1983 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting to be added to the group?


Yes. I emailed them directly but have had no response yet.


----------



## Tac42turtle (Dec 15, 2021)

Anyone familiar with Google groups feel like creating one and adding those on this thread?


----------



## ardoza (Dec 15, 2021)

Tac42turtle said:


> Anyone familiar with Google groups feel like creating one and adding those on this thread?


I think I will try to make it tonight.


----------



## ardoza (Dec 15, 2021)

Tac42turtle said:


> Anyone familiar with Google groups feel like creating one and adding those on this thread?


I did not see your email Tac42turtle


----------



## Tac42turtle (Dec 15, 2021)

ardoza said:


> I did not see your email Tac42turtle


[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## sagar01 (Dec 16, 2021)

sachin1983 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting to be added to the group?


Please add me too. [email protected]


----------



## Sanjoy Das Gupta (Dec 16, 2021)

Please add me in [email protected]


----------



## AC_Bridge (Dec 16, 2021)

I got "Acceptable" for SE Vertical Bridge. Plan to take SE Lateral Bridge next October.
I am also looking for buying some standards, such as TMS 402-602 2016 and AISC Seismic Design Manual 3th Edition.
If any of you are going to sell some of your study materials or codes, please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## tharealsimba (Dec 17, 2021)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


Hi @godspell , thanks for taking the initiative to do this. Would you please add me to the group? I plan on taking the SE Lateral exam in April. My email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Manufacturingman (Dec 22, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## ynn_structure (Dec 24, 2021)

I would love to join! Thanks.

[email protected]

Let's go!


----------



## Reed D (Dec 24, 2021)

sachin1983 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting to be added to the group?


yes, [email protected] .Thank you


----------



## Reed D (Dec 24, 2021)

[email protected] 
Thank you


----------



## jbrejda (Dec 28, 2021)

[email protected]


----------



## Anthr_Engr (Dec 30, 2021)

[email protected] 
 thanks


----------



## joshua2 (Dec 31, 2021)

ardoza said:


> I think I will try to make it tonight.


Please add me: [email protected] 
Thanks.


----------



## bassist (Jan 2, 2022)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


I would like to join, please add my email [email protected]


----------



## tharealsimba (Jan 3, 2022)

has anyone got any invites or email about this study group? I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## dude526 (Jan 7, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## dude526 (Jan 7, 2022)

can you please add me as well

[email protected]


----------



## bassist (Jan 8, 2022)

.


----------



## cprince7 (Jan 10, 2022)

Can you please add me as well?
Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Anthr_Engr (Jan 14, 2022)

tharealsimba said:


> has anyone got any invites or email about this study group? I haven't seen anything yet.


no


----------



## ardoza (Jan 15, 2022)

I made a group a while ago since godspell didn’t originally do it. I added roughly 20 people but one is posting so it’s really pointless guys


----------



## CFarnes (Jan 23, 2022)

I would like to be added also. [email protected]


----------



## ardoza (Jan 28, 2022)

EMAIL ME IF YOU WANT TO JOIN.
[email protected]


----------



## cpuri1968 (Jan 29, 2022)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


Hi, 

Thank you very much for this. I am planning to sit in Apr 2022. Kindly add me - [email protected].

Thanks, 
Chander.


----------



## cpuri1968 (Jan 29, 2022)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks


----------



## mls (Jan 31, 2022)

I'd like to join, please. [email protected]


----------



## mls (Jan 31, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## keviv (Oct 24, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## dude526 (Oct 24, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## smart (Oct 25, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## yzahit (Oct 25, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## yelbahy (Oct 25, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## A V (Oct 25, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## SJRA (Oct 30, 2022)

_I_


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2022)

godspell said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I created a google group for SE exam vertical/lateral Building/Bridge 2022 Apr preparation. Please leave your email if you're interested to join. Thanks!


I want to join the google group on SE exam. My email [email protected]


----------



## keviv (Nov 25, 2022)

Please add me
To the group - [email protected]


----------



## yzahit (Nov 25, 2022)

I want to join the google group on SE exam. My email [email protected]gmail.com


----------



## ravi.polamarasettyPE (Nov 25, 2022)

Please include me my email [email protected]


----------



## dalwindawy (Dec 7, 2022)

Could you add my email also
[email protected]


----------



## keviv (Dec 8, 2022)

[email protected]


----------

